# Turn signals and Brake lights LED repalcement - coding



## Krzysiek_KTA (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi There.

I have replaced the stock glow bulbs with bright LEDs as follows:

- front turn signals:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221342133415?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

- rear turn signals:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221342133472?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

- brake lights:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221342134934?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
NOTE: for the brake LEDs to work both brake lights need to be replaced with LEDs.
These Red LEDs can be used alternatively as rear turn signals as well.

NOTE:
All above LEDs are very bright and at least 40-60% brighter than stock glow bulbs.

The necessary coding for them to work is in attached snapshot.

enjoy.

Kris


----------



## Kobebrain (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi i need to do the same on mine F31.
I've replaced also the backup reverse light bulbs. By now i've ably code the turn signal with this code
FRONT
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_L_KALTUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_L_WARMUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_L_IS_LED » aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_R_KALTUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_R_WARMUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_R_IS_LED » aktiv
REAR
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_L_KALTUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_L_WARMUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_L_IS_LED » aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_R_KALTUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_R_WARMUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_R_IS_LED » aktiv

but is seem different from yours... in mine i've FRA_H not FRA_V for REM

Wich of your code disable the light bulb test for brake light?

thanks


----------



## Kobebrain (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi i need to do the same on mine F31.
I've replaced also the backup reverse light bulbs. By now i've ably code the turn signal with this code
FRONT
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_L_KALTUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_L_WARMUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_L_IS_LED » aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_R_KALTUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_R_WARMUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
FEM_BODY » 3061 » FRA_V_R_IS_LED » aktiv
REAR
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_L_KALTUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_L_WARMUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_L_IS_LED » aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_R_KALTUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_R_WARMUEBERWACHUNG » nicht_aktiv
REM » 3061 » FRA_H_R_IS_LED » aktiv

but is seem different from yours... in mine i've FRA_H not FRA_V for REM

Wich of your code disable the light bulb test for brake light?

thanks


----------



## Krzysiek_KTA (Mar 20, 2014)

Here You are:

my REM module 3061 coding for LED bulbs ( sorry for typos)


LED bulb coding for rear turn signals:
FRA_H_L_KALTUEBERWACHUNG Nicht Aktiv	Aktiv
LED bulb coding for rear turn signals:
FRA_H_L_WARMUEBERWACHUNG	Nicht Aktiv	Aktiv
LED bulb coding for rear turn signals:
FRA_H_L_IS_LED Aktiv	Nicht Aktiv
LED bulb coding for rear turn signals:
FRA_H_R_KALTUEBERWACHUNG Nicht Aktiv	Aktiv
LED bulb coding for rear turn signals:
FRA_H_R_WARMUEBERWACHUNG	Nicht Aktiv	Aktiv
LED bulb coding for rear turn signals:
FRA_H_R_IS_LED Aktiv	Nicht Aktiv
LED bulb coding for Break lights:
BR_L_KALTUEBERWACHUNG Nicht Aktiv	Aktiv
LED bulb coding for Break lights:
BR_L_WARMUEBERWACHUNG Nicht Aktiv	Aktiv
LED bulb coding for Break lights:
BR_L_IS_LED Aktiv	Nicht Aktiv
LED bulb coding for Break lights:
BR_R_KALTUEBERWACHUNG Nicht Aktiv	Aktiv
LED bulb coding for Break lights:
BR_R_WARMUEBERWACHUNG Nicht Aktiv	Aktiv
LED bulb coding for Break lights:
BR_R_IS_LED Aktiv	Nicht Aktiv


----------



## skywalker27617 (Jul 4, 2008)

Krzysiek_KTA said:


> Hi There.
> 
> I have replaced the stock glow bulbs with bright LEDs as follows:
> 
> ...


Kris,
Why coding is still needed if bulbs state that they are error and hyper flash free?


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

skywalker27617 said:


> Kris,
> Why coding is still needed if bulbs state that they are error and hyper flash free?


Error-free and hyper-flash-free do not prevent the cold (during startup) and warm (during your drive) checks. Each time these checks are done, your LED bulbs will flicker. Coding disable these checks.


----------



## skywalker27617 (Jul 4, 2008)

ktula said:


> Error-free and hyper-flash-free do not prevent the cold (during startup) and warm (during your drive) checks. Each time these checks are done, your LED bulbs will flicker. Coding disable these checks.


Thanks for explaining. Looks like will need to find someone who knows how to code when my car arrives next month. For sure I want LEDs all around.

If will code, do I still need to buy LEDs with resistors or can buy any as coding will correct hyper flashing as well?


----------



## skywalker27617 (Jul 4, 2008)

Does the coding fixes hyper flashing and errors if buy bulbs without integrated resistors?


----------



## Krzysiek_KTA (Mar 20, 2014)

I believe it does, but I it won't prevent the bare LED bulb to throw some errors when connected.
Actually I have only tried various CAN-BUS LEDs in my F31 - to evade the errors - and all of them worked great ( no errors at all ).
The coding eliminates the test flash as expalined by Ktula, but most importantly still alows the car to detect the faulty LED - so you would get notification if the LED bulb is not working.

Hope it helps.

cheers

Kris


----------



## skywalker27617 (Jul 4, 2008)

Did anyone put a turn signal bare LED bulb (non can-bus LED) and with coding Krzysiek_KTA showed was able to use without getting errors?

As part of the coding one of the codes changes LED option to ACTIV


----------



## ppdix (Oct 31, 2014)

*2015 f33*

Hi, excuse my ignorance but what does coding mean? Is it like vag-com? 
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, same concept as Vag-Com for Volkswagen.


----------



## ppdix (Oct 31, 2014)

*Ebay LED's*

Hi Kris, I'm about to order the leds from your eBay link.
Basically I need rear turn signals and brake lights (I have full LED headlights)
So, I need 6 bulbs in total? 
Thanx a lot. Patrick


----------



## ppdix (Oct 31, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, same concept as Vag-Com for Volkswagen.


Thanx for the explanation!


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

When I remove my Fog Lights i get an error message . 

Is it possible whith the above parameters to fully disable this check to drive without the bulps ?

Background:

I have an F56 (Mini) . I would install the big bumber from a JCW. But the JCW didn't have those fog lights by default. 
Wenn i remove the fog lights i get the error message. 

Can anyone help me ?


----------

